# Drainage for a vivarium "water changes"



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

The more I look into this, it is a big factor, but many I think over look drainage, me included. I was thinking, let say you were setting up a display viv, for darts or whatever and wanted drainage. If you were to put it on a stand does anyone have any plans or anything for drainage, either drilled tanks or whatever. Because I find that "water changes"in a viv are still important.

What about water changes in a viv with water features? Does one just perform water changes regular way with longer tubing form the water feature?

I seem to be having trouble with mine being "too enclosed" and feel changing the water and removing old and watering more often would be healthier for my vivs and the mini ecosystems.

If any one has any information or any comments on this, let me as well as others know to help further our ability to keep a healthy system.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

havent had mine up and runnin yet but, i put a T in one line for the waterfall so i can close off water going to the waterfall and drain water directly out of the tank.it may take a while but ,i took some of the silicone off the right side under the false bottom so i can monitor this


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I usually put a small 'pond' in each viv. Often that is as simple as a clay pot sitting on the bottom of the tank, and substrate all around it. That way I can suck water out of the 'pond' if I need to. I find that I don't have to change the water very often, but it is nice to have an easy way to do it.


----------



## SW20GSXR (Jul 14, 2008)

I've always wondered about this. How often do people change there water in there vivs? I have a water feature and most the time the water evaporates before I can even change it out. 
What I usually do is get a long tube and siphon most the water out. Next tank I do I'm going to drill a hole on the side of the tank and silicone a valve to it, so I can drain most of the water out easier.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

SW20GSXR said:


> I've always wondered about this. How often do people change there water in there vivs? I have a water feature and most the time the water evaporates before I can even change it out.
> What I usually do is get a long tube and siphon most the water out. Next tank I do I'm going to drill a hole on the side of the tank and silicone a valve to it, so I can drain most of the water out easier.


same here, agreed 100%. evaporates first, and i like the drain idea.


----------

